
Ask HN: Does anybody need any help? - jaytera
Hey all,<p>So today I got &#x27;furloughed&#x27;. In the UK, where I&#x27;m based, it means that although I&#x27;m still an employee of my company, the government pays 80% of my salary and I&#x27;m not allowed to do any work.<p>Paired with the fact I&#x27;m starting grad school in Boston in a few months, I would love to help anybody out on their projects&#x2F;businesses wherever I can and where ever I can be of use. For free - I don&#x27;t expect or want any pay.<p>So my question to you all is, do you need any help?<p>Before today I was working day to day as a designer in architecture and construction and was just about to start working on a project for Google in London (the contract didn&#x27;t go through because of the pandemic situation).<p>So my main skills are in design. Drawing, Adobe, 3D Modelling, 3D printing, design thinking, prototyping, design sprints. All that good stuff.<p>However over the past year I have also began designing and building my own programs, so am very comfortable with sketch, invision, figma and the processes of wireframing etc. I can also code in the classic web dev languages from HTML to PHP and although I wouldn&#x27;t say I&#x27;m comfortable yet I can hack together bits and pieces in React Native and Rails.<p>So whatever it may be, let me know!<p>Cheers,
James<p>more at:
jamesstirrat.com
======
zzo38computer
It is OK if you want to try to help me with any of my software projects, which
are hosted as Fossil repositories (you can access it with Fossil or using the
web interface), whether by logos, feature requests, documentation, bug
reports, etc. I have set up a NNTP server for discussion of them, too.

------
tobyhinloopen
I might need some help with Blender, rendering minecraft worlds. I can’t get
the lighting and textures right.

It’s for a side project, creating isometric renders of builds to create
minecraft tutorial videos

~~~
jaytera
Hey! Haven't used blender per se but is very similar to what I have used, and
it's free. Shoot me an email at me@jamesstirrat.com and let's get started.

------
talmr
Hey James. I'll bite - if you have some spare time, could you come up with
some nice graphics/svg for a local cuisine/restaurant recommendations app? All
the best, friend.

~~~
jaytera
Sure. Drop me an email at jamesstirrat.com and let's talk.

------
popped
Open source projects!

Find the highest profile one you can with horrendous design, that you have an
interest in, and dive in.

This does good for everyone plus you get a highly visible record of
contributing to OSS. Win win win.

Good luck

~~~
jaytera
Great idea. In the best spirit, any horrendously designed OS projects that you
have in mind?

~~~
theSage
I built our local python community's website and to be honest I have no idea
about what all is to be considered while designing a page.

The only thing I kept in mind was that almost all our members were using
really bad 2g connections and so the site had to be super lightweight.

Anything you can help with/tell us to improve would go a long way.

[https://www.pyjaipur.org/](https://www.pyjaipur.org/)
[https://github.com/PyJaipur/PyJaipur/tree/master/website](https://github.com/PyJaipur/PyJaipur/tree/master/website)

~~~
erklik
> Anything you can help with/tell us to improve would go a long way.

My suggestion would be to make it mobile friendly if they were using 2G.

Also, take a look at Brutalist Web Design for lightweight inspiration.

------
hncensorsnonpc
I am afraid I am gonna die from depression. Help!

------
madacoo
Hello James,

Please could you take a look at an amateur logo and offer some advice and/or
maybe even fix it up a bit?

~~~
jaytera
This would be a pleasure - send it my way (with a brief explanation of the
project)!

